# Daniels 3-1 for sale



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Daniels 3-1 for sale 18foot 
12 foot main with 3 foot wings
two months old
switching to blowing 
18


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Can i ask how much? I am too far away to make it worth me looking at but i know a local guy that has several and they seem to be a good plow. Just wondered what you are looking for out of it?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

This guy never includes price and has one for sale every year.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

extremepusher said:


> This guy never includes price and has one for sale every year.


That's right I remember it clearly, I will give him $1500.00 lol.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

If you would read the whole caption..
You would see the price..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mossballs said:


> If you would read the whole caption..
> You would see the price..


Are you referring to the 18? So are we suppose to assume $18K???? I personally think you are not to eager to sell.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

you are correct Sir:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

18. 18 what? Feet wide? Hundred pounds? $18? $1800? $18000?

A few extra keystrokes on the keyboard goes a long way when you're trying to sell things.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mossballs said:


> you are correct Sir:


Correct on what? The $18K or your not to eager to sell, Good Grief lol.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

FredG said:


> Correct on what? The $18K or your not to eager to sell, Good Grief lol.


:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> :hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


This guy with the pusher your Cousin lol.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

FredG said:


> This guy with the pusher your Cousin lol.


No but it is a nice plow tho.. why he always trying to sell these things?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> No but it is a nice plow tho.. why he always trying to sell these things?


Fosho very nice plow, Pics are good just not enough info price wise. When I'm looking for equipment, Vehicles if I see call for price I'm passing. That's a old hook plus smoke sellers been using for years. Not that this is happening here could be annoying especially with a response if you read the whole post you would know the price. 18 whats that mean?? lol

From the response it's $18K and not eager to sell. I have no idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much are they new?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, seems it's for sale for 18K and again, if not interested, no need to post in the thread to give the guy grief...move on please


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much are they new?


I have know idea, Those Arctic in your buddy's fleet are a lot more reasonable if the price on this Daniels is $18K. Not that they are the same thing but a big spread there.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much are they new?


25k


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Never mind MJD said no more


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, seems it's for sale for 18K and again, if not interested, no need to post in the thread to give the guy grief...move on please


Got ya, After the OP's last post it's easy to figure out.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

FredG said:


> I have know idea, Those Arctic in your buddy's fleet are a lot more reasonable if the price on this Daniels is $18K. Not that they are the same thing but a big spread there.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

I dont think the Arctic plow has hydrauluc 
Wings along with hyd. Plow angle


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mossballs said:


> I dont think the Arctic plow has hydrauluc
> Wings along with hyd. Plow angle


No it does not, I stated they were not the same, I did not know your Daniels was a power angle tho. I can see the wings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mossballs said:


> 25k


Thanks....and WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks....and WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Suddenly Liveedge seems a lot more reasonably priced.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Live Edge is nice if you keep up the maint. Lots of springs/nuts/bolts to be constantly tightened. Not fun in 40 below


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

All we've done to our Liveedge is grease the pivot points.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mossballs said:


> Live Edge is nice if you keep up the maint. Lots of springs/nuts/bolts to be constantly tightened. Not fun in 40 below


Ran a LiveBoxx for 2 years...needed new shoes after year 2, took the springs oof. Greased the hitch. It's a backup now.

Running an 8-13 PlowMaxx on it's second year. Greased the hitch and pivot points.

Running a 9-14 PlowMaxx...first season. Greased the hitch and pivot points.

Running a 18' LiveBoxx...first season. Greased the hitch.

Not a single thing has needed to be tightened. Or come loose. We did have one section of the edge on the 8-13 get stuck in the tripped position. Pulled against a curb and it sprung back in place, hasn't happened since.

The 2 year old LiveBoxx and PlowMaxx are showing basically zero wear on the edges.

I've had a Daniels, ran one for a long, long time. Great plow, no doubt about it. I'll stick with wing plows.


----------

